# 67 gto tilt steering wheel seems loose has movement



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have power tilt steering on my 67 if i hold steering wheel with both hands i can move the wheel about 1/8 of an inch side to side or up and down etc, i checked its not the steering column its solid, and steering wheel is tight, sometimes going over a bump in road i can feel the steering wheel move , is this normal for tilt steering?....or is there some kind of bearing somewhere that might be worn?...thanks


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, that is a common issue on GM tilt columns.

It's not an easy job, but you can do it yourself with the right tools. The pivot pin removal tool is worth renting or buying.

Here's a great write-up on the repair process:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:uUuvo4VOa-QJ:jimshea.corvettefaq.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/1967-68tiltcolumndr_302ja07.doc+&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiGHKmx2JIaCX4I-b2lDBPmDdrg_S7BC65LxzYDZZpIjISMJaHCWw6tUgcfp-3rg-WcPaMDdBms_L87qOQmzzDca5HCSqhyhJQ4B4p5PyRRE_Aup3xSFSElajwgneMHCInl6u8g&sig=AHIEtbRXsegkM0AbdKyAsNNomo3lcKIxBw


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

jmt455 said:


> Yes, that is a common issue on GM tilt columns.
> 
> It's not an easy job, but you can do it yourself with the right tools. The pivot pin removal tool is worth renting or buying.
> 
> ...


Great info i went to jims site and found lots of great stuff.....dont think i will attempt the repair though its not too bad.......maybe later......thanks


----------

